# LAPC 2014 Young Bird Show Rescheduled For 09/28/14



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The 2014 LAPC Young Bird Show has been rescheduled for this coming Sunday at Irvine Regional Park.

http://www.losangelespigeonclub.com/2014-yb-show.html


----------

